

Show HN: What would you improve before promoting this? - mntmn
https://spacedeck.net/index.html

======
joshwayne
A couple pieces of feedback I have:

I would move the video higher up or make the hero a video/gif of it in use. It
hadn't clicked for me what the app did until I watched the video that's
halfway down the page. All the information before it didn't mean anything
because I didn't get the concept.

The app looks incredibly flexible. But with that, it's somewhat hard to
picture how someone would use it. You have a few use cases laid out under the
intro (Ideating, Task Management, Visualization, etc.) but I didn't
immediately get how I could use your tool for all those things. I would expand
those use cases and show how they could be accomplished with your tool
(through screenshots, animated gifs, or more short video clips). I should be
able to picture myself using it.

That said, it looks like a great tool. I'm looking forward to checking it out
more.

------
Zenst
Had a quick glance, will play with it ater in the week (time pending though on
my impressed must look at list).

From my quick loaded page glance the question and improvement I would add is
company password encryption of content as copanies will be using it to discuss
there secret squirrel idea's and be paranoid about them being leaked of
stolen.

As said was quick load the page glance (sorry time) and that was what hit me
as a area of concern some may have or will be mooted at some stage.

Beyond that on my list of things to definitly look into more and initial
impresion was of a well polished idea/site/people, in other words my gut says
you have done something really good.

------
dannyp32
I would definitely move the call to action button "Get Started For Free" to be
above the fold. It seems like it would go nicely above the "Digital Project
Spaces for Creative Teams" section.

------
Seemore
Name it something that doesn't sound like /r/spacedicks.

~~~
joshwayne
Unfortunately, this is the first thing I thought of too. Around half of my
coworkers are redditors and they probably wouldn't get past the name enough to
give it a fighting chance.

Edit: if you don't know what it is, don't look it up. Seriously.

~~~
mntmn
Well, I just did. Seriously, wtf. This is honestly the first time I heard
about that, and I don't usually live under a rock. Looking forward to
interesting internal discussions about this.

~~~
joshwayne
Sorry to hear that. I had the same experience of someone mentioning it and I
looked it up before seeing a warning. That's Reddit for you...

------
mntmn
Thanks for the constructive feedback. We'll not change the name and prepare
quick explanatory videos for the big use cases.

